# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  هترشات رمضانية . . . خوجلي الشيخ . . . جنس إعلانات!!!

## musab aljak

*هترشات رمضانية 

خوجلي الشيخ

:mhrj:جنس إعلانات!!!:mhrj:

القنوات الجديده لنج والقنوات القديمة 
كلها عاملة ليها سطر إجباري على المشاهدين يقروا السطر ده
سطر مكتوب فيه الآتي:
للرعاية والإعلان تلفون.....

الجن جن للرعاية
الجن للإعلانات
كتلتونا كتلة بالإعلانات
وياريت لو كان بتجيب لي أصحابها  فائدة 
كنا بنستحمل
لكن المصيبة إعلاناتكم زي الزفت
إعلانات منفرة
إعلانات تطفش الناس من السلع
إعلانات ببستخف بعقول المشاهدين
إعلانات تطمم البطن
إعلانات تسل الروح عديل كده
على فكرة أغلب المجانين في هذا البلد سببهم الإعلانات
المجانين الحايمين ديل سببهم واحد من تلاتة 
إما شاكوش صاموطي
أو سيجارة خدرا
أو بسبب إعلانات
إعلانات عبارة عن ملل
إعلانات زي بوخ القدرة
إعلانات مسيييييييييييخة
إعلانات ساذجة
الألمان وصلوا
آل ألمان وصلوا
مفتكرين أول ما المرا المصرية تقول الألمان وصلو تاني يوم الناس تشتري البوهية كلها
أشتروها ليك هسي
الألمان كبسوا
الألمان جو
تجيهم الكشة
جنس إعلانات
أكتر حاجة محيراني في الإعلانات بتاعتنا
هي انفصام الشخصية المزاجية عند جمال حسن سعيد
مرة شايل جنيهات الدهب وحايم بالبلد يروج لشاي 
(كلينتون)
المشاهدين البحبو جمال  يقولوا:
شاي كلينتون ده أجمل شاي عشان خاطر جمال ح نشتريهو
وبعد شوية يظهر ليهم جمال وسط مجموعة رجال 
يظهر وهو يتجغم  في شاي (السخيلتين)
وياخد ليهو جغمه مااااااااااكنة وبي مزاااااااج 
ويقول بكل فخر:
ياهو ده شاينا
حيرتنا يا جيمي
انت مع ياتو شاي؟
الله يستر ماتقوم تظهر لينا مع الوصاهم جدهم على الشاي التاني ديلك
لأنو داك أغلى من الدهب
يعني جنيهات الدهب الحايم بيها دي 
ولا بتساوي تلقيمة واحدة من الشاي داك
أرسى ليك على شاي ياجيمي
عشان نتكيف معاك
جنس إعلانات
وعايزين تونة عايزين تونة عايزين تونة
كشلو كشلو كشلو
جبنا التونة
مجموعة من الحناكيش يجلسون على تربيزة السفرة 
كل واحد منهم يمسك بشوكة وسكينة
يضربوا بيها في التربيزة ويقوا عايزين تونة
تجيهم أفراح التونة
أقصد أفراح الشعب  شايلة التونة 
ينبسطوا وياكلو التونة بالشوك والساكاكين
أكرر بالشوك والساكاكين
الله يقطع المسلسلات التركية الخربت الناس
هسه عليكم الله التونة دي عايزة ليها شوكة 
الشوكة التطعنكم وتطعني أنا ذاتي معاكم 
انتو الدعاية دي عاملنها عشان منو؟
الناس البياكلو بالشوكة والسكين في البلد  لا يتعدون الواحد في الألف
لو هم  الفئة المقصودة بإعلانكم ده
علي بالطلاق كرتونة ماتبيعوها
جنس إعلانات
ومن ستة بقوم من نومي
دي شركة اتصالات كبيرة وعندها قروش
وعلى الرغم من كده ما قادرة تدفع قروش لملحن عشان يعمل ليها لحن خاص بيها
كل مرة تشيل لحن أغنية وتركب فيهو كلام ترويجي ليها
وأخير قبلت على أغنيات الأطفال
بدري صحيت من نومي 
بكرة إحتمال يعملو:
تلفوني وين وين ختيتو ياجنااا
على لحن قبضوني ليه
(خواطر فيل)

جنس إعلانات
وعيب تبصي ع الجيران ياخديجة
وحاة الله خديجة دي بالذات عذبتنا
عطشتينا ياخديجة
نشفتي ريقنا ياخديجة
يخجك ترباس ياخديجة
جنس إعلانات
وإعلان لزيت عربات
عربية اول ما كبو ليها زيت طارت 
طارت عديل كده
أقنعتونا خلاص
من يوم الليله ده ح يبقى زيتنا يا الطلعتو زيتنا 
كتير من الإعلانات تفور الدم
لا يسع المجال لحصرها هنا
نرجو من الفضائيات وقبل أن تضع هواتف الرعاية والإعلان 
نرجو منهم أن يستعدوا  بصانعي الإعلانات الجيدين والمنطقين 
العيد ضايق 
عيد بي للإعلانات دي 
عاد هي جنس إعلانات
لا حول
مع السلامة:mysmilie_20:
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*هههههههههههههههه
جنس إعلانات
*

----------


## الفارس

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اعلانات دوت كم 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*المعلنووووووووووون المتحدون ..
خميرة دى سى ال ذات الشهرة العالمية الاولى بلامنازع . صديقة الخباز لانها تعمل مثل الساعة وتقهر البرودة وتوفر لك الزمن والمال دى سى ال 450 جراماً هى جوهرة لمن اقتناها اسرع واكتشف سرها ..
هواتفنا على الشاشة .. التسليم بمواقعكم او بمخازننا ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يامصعب
بالجد كون ممثل واحد يعمل اعلانين لشركات شاي مختلفتين فيها عدم احترافية من الممثل والمعلن
يعني كضاب عديل كده
*

----------


## مناوي

*                 الألمان وصلوا  

ههههههههههههه هوفي ايه ؟؟!!! 

مش كان في بوست بالاسم ده ولا انا كضاب يا ودالبقعه
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*دا كلو كوم وخديجة البتقع بمناسبة او بدون مناسبة كوم براهو
*

----------

